# PCGH 03/2011 mit Rome: Total War, 61 Geforce-Grafikkarten im Vergleich und Sandy Bridge-Tuning



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH 03/2011 mit Rome: Total War, 61 Geforce-Grafikkarten im Vergleich und Sandy Bridge-Tuning gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH 03/2011 mit Rome: Total War, 61 Geforce-Grafikkarten im Vergleich und Sandy Bridge-Tuning


----------



## kbyte (27. Januar 2011)

Geht es beim Test der GTX 560 in dieser Ausgabe nur um das  Referenzdesign oder stehen auch schon erste Custom-Modelle auf dem  Prüfstand? Und wenn ja dann welche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls dazu jemand was sagen kann...

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## kaderstrophe (27. Januar 2011)

YEAH ROME 
da freu ich mich doch mal auf die PCGH Ausgabe


----------



## fuzba (27. Januar 2011)

Wann erhält man denn als abo-Inhaber die Ausgabe. War das immer ein wenig eher?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

Mit etwas Glück morgen.
(mit viel Pech in 2 Wochen als Nachlieferung  )


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Januar 2011)

fuzba schrieb:


> Wann erhält man denn als abo-Inhaber die Ausgabe. War das immer ein wenig eher?



mit sehr viel Glück Fr. normal Sa aber auch mal Mo


----------



## Balder (27. Januar 2011)

Hmm hatte ich nicht erst letztens in einer PCGH oder PCGames das Spiel Rome Total War mit der selben Erweiterung?


----------



## Grunert (27. Januar 2011)

Gabelstaplersimulator.
Da muss ich morgen auf jedenfall gleich mal unsere Zeitschriftenläden danach abgrasen! 

Aber mal ehrlich, dann doch lieber eine Vollversion weniger


----------



## XXTREME (28. Januar 2011)

kaderstrophe schrieb:


> YEAH ROME
> da freu ich mich doch mal auf die PCGH Ausgabe




Meinst du das läuft auf deinem System  ???

@TOP

Das Spiel interessiert mich mal gar nicht. Einzig der Fusion Test zwingt mich zum Kauf . Na da reicht dann ja auch die Magazin Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Januar 2011)

Grunert schrieb:


> Gabelstaplersimulator.
> Da muss ich morgen auf jedenfall gleich mal unsere Zeitschriftenläden danach abgrasen!
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, dann doch lieber eine Vollversion weniger



Das kann man auch einfach ignorieren, ist so groß wie ein durchschnittlicher VGA-Treiber für ein OS.


----------



## Standeck (28. Januar 2011)

Rome hab ich schon. Geiles Game, hab ich letztens wieder gezockt. Macht schnell süchtig, vorsicht.

Aber freu mich schon auf die neue Ausgabe. Geht ja echt schnell rum so ein Monat.


----------



## JimJuggy (28. Januar 2011)

Geile Idee mit Rome, habe das auch Tage und Nächte gespielt.
Wer das nicht gerade schon hat, bekommt da ein echt starkes Kaliber ins Haus. Und die Themen hören sich auch super an.


----------



## helleye (29. Januar 2011)

Was genau sollen denn die riesigen schwarzen Kästen im Video "PCGH Evga GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 im Testlab.wmv" bei Crysis Warhead? Muss das so extrem zensiert werden?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Januar 2011)

helleye schrieb:


> Was genau sollen denn die riesigen schwarzen Kästen im Video "PCGH Evga GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 im Testlab.wmv" bei Crysis Warhead? Muss das so extrem zensiert werden?



Ja, auch unsere Videos müssen USK-geprüft werden.


----------



## Diezer (29. Januar 2011)

Meine Ausgabe war wohl seit heute im Briefkasten!
Werd sie dann wohl auch heute direkt lesen und verschlingen.
MfG diezer


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2011)

helleye schrieb:


> Was genau sollen denn die riesigen schwarzen Kästen im Video "PCGH Evga GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 im Testlab.wmv" bei Crysis Warhead? Muss das so extrem zensiert werden?





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, auch unsere Videos müssen USK-geprüft werden.



Das Geballer wurde leider vergessen. Als die USK anklopfte haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, das Video nicht zu schneiden, sondern den Inhalt zu verschleiern. Man kann sich ja denken, was passiert. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## helleye (29. Januar 2011)

Manchmal fällt mir zum Thema USK wirklich nichts mehr ein  Naja, dann stelle ich mir die toten Pixel einfach vor 
P.S. Die Geschichte von Nvidia hat cs gut geschrieben!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2011)

Finde ich auch. Habe den Artikel gerne korrekturgelesen. 

Feedback zum Heft von all jenen, die es schon haben, ist übrigens hier besser aufgehoben: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/137841-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-03-2011-a.html

Reingehauen! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## defPlaya (29. Januar 2011)

helleye schrieb:


> Was genau sollen denn die riesigen schwarzen Kästen im Video "PCGH Evga GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2 im Testlab.wmv" bei Crysis Warhead? Muss das so extrem zensiert werden?



HAHA ich dachte meine Graka ist kaputt! Hab das erst nicht verstanden. Aber Gott sei dank ist alles gut! Tolle Ausgabe und super Beitrag mit dem Recyceln, den Pixelschubsern (wie kommt man auf sowas) und der Geschicht Nvidias!

Edit: Dann Poste ich das Feedback mal in den richtigen Thread!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Januar 2011)

Ein "Pixelschubser" ist im Verlags-Jargon eigentlich ein Layouter. Dessen Aufgabe ist es, Pixel solange herumzuschieben, bis sie sich zu einem stimmigen Gesamtbild zusammenfügen. Grafikkarten machen das ähnlich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (30. Januar 2011)

Ich freue mich schon aufs neue Heft (DVD-Version).
Nur schade dass das Quartett nicht in der DVD-Ausgabe ist.
Zur C-Bit gehe ich nicht und nur fürs Quartett kaufe ich mir die Premium nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. Januar 2011)

Bitte dann im offiziellen Sammelthread weiter diskutieren. Danke!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcgh-print/137841-sammelthread-feedback-zur-ausgabe-03-2011-a.html

/closed


----------

